# Dirt bike's on ICE!!!!!!



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

this is **** your pants FUN:563808:

http://s368.photobucket.com/albums/oo121/Fabman55/Ice%20racing/086.flv
thees 2 are fast
084.flv - Video - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting

This kid is 4
095.flv - Video - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting

This is my girlfriends first time on a bike on her own!!!:flames::rockn:
063.flv - Video - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting

This is a tire studded up. They'll rip you up good :rockn:


----------



## pondhopper1 (Dec 22, 2008)

Looks like fun but I'm not gonna do it


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i embedded one of your vids.. I created custom bbcode for photobucket vids.
the tags are 
you have to remove this part of the URL though-> ?action=view&current=
I havent figured out how to auto pull that out or ignore it.

It's major fun though. I've done this on dirt rounds.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Cool vids Fabman.

Thats does look like some fun.....untill you get caught by one of those tires.:chainsaw:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

those tires are gonna make yer bones see the light if they ever meet!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

They were showing some on TV last night, but it was cross country style, in the woods.


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Hear is me. I'm a lot slower then the guys above. I'm getting better thow. Its hard to get past the 2 wheels and ice thing. 
The high temp of that day was in the signal digits.

[ame="http://s368.photobucket.com/albums/oo121/Fabman55/Ice%20racing/?action=view&current=038.flv"]







[/ame]


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

:rockn: nice! I want to ride the brute in the snow.


----------



## jackman (Dec 24, 2008)

yeah, I'm with you on that one I'd like to do it on 4 wheels:agreed:


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Iv had 4 wheelers out on the ice before its a blast, however its best with a straight axle. I.R.S. have a tendency to lean to far.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

those guys have alot more balls than i.


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

It's almost time to start doing this again!!!


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

I was in a ice racing league a few years ago we raced a 86 Honda 250r, It was a blast the only thing is that with your tires studded like that if you hit snow its like being on ice with regular tires so if your not paying attention you will end up on you back in the snow bank. Alot of whiskey was drank to keep you warm in between your laps you have a team of 3 or 4 and each of you race until you can't fell you fingers then trade off with the next guy.

There's a good race up here at a place called sandy beach you race 24hrs they call it the numb bum!!


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

We plow allot but if you go fast enuff the ice shaving are not that bad at all. Like flat tracking


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

that looks like fun!! man i miss my dirt bike. dang theives:aargh4:


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

that looks fun but i think ill stick to 4 wheels especially on ICE lol


----------



## gusguy (Aug 18, 2009)

Is that in Lindstrom? Right off hwy 8?


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Chisago just west of Lindstrom. Are you from around there?


----------



## gusguy (Aug 18, 2009)

I stay in Champlin during the week for work but I live in Hayward so I'm back and forth on 8 all the time. I've seen them going at it on sundays but never stop to watch. Takes a special kind of breed to run something like that. I actually went to St. Francis for middle school but that was quite a few years ago


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Now you'll have to stop and check it out. Who knows maybe someone will let you try there bike! Just bring a helmet.


----------



## gusguy (Aug 18, 2009)

Two wheels scare me. The first and last bike I rode was a superhawk. Never even got out of 2nd but I was doing 85. It would be fun to watch tho. Where do you ride quad around St. Francis?


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

I don't. I'm told you can just north of me but I don't know of anything other then ditches.


----------



## gusguy (Aug 18, 2009)

I got a buddy that rides up by Hinkley on state land but that's the closest that I know of


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

I thought you meant 5 to 10 minutes from me. Red top is close 1.5 hr pine citey is 2 hr, pine center 1.75 hr. try this findthetrails.com
http://www.dnr.state.mn.us/ohv/map.html


----------



## gusguy (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks for the link


----------

